# Good starter router, but could do better



## Newfounlandwood (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I agree, Ryobi gets the job done when you're on a budget. Most things woodworking are hard to come by in Canada!

Dennis


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I've got plenty of Ryobi stuff. I used to have an R161 fixed base router which was a decent router for being 1/4" only… I haven't seen the newer plungers in store. My local HD never seems to have them in stock… That review is pretty helpful actually…

FWIW, I'd take that particular router back. That much slop isn't normal in Ryobi products… Everything of theirs I own is tight and accurate…


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been using this router for several years now. I agree with what you said. Bushings are little loose. I did not have 1/16" lateral movement in the bit, more like 1/64". I inserted thin wax paper (yes, paper!) into the bushings, it wraps around the axis (post). Somehow it stays there without jamming or sliding out despite repeatable plunging movement and makes a snug fit. I was looking for a thin copper or brass foil to replace wax paper, but could not find the right thickness.
Other than that the router is great. I got it, because in several side to side comparisons it produced the most repeatable cuts (least vibration) among budget routers.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree - take it back and get a new one. I had an issue like that with my Freud, but by the time i got up off my ass to do anything about it Lowes wasnt carrying them anymore. Freud took the base back and gave me a new one that is much better (still not slop free, maybe 1/128th, maybe i should try wax paper!).

so if your store carries them, bring it back. that's WAY too much slop.


----------



## Jayp413 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I've been eyeballing this model.


----------



## furiouswoodsman (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Viktor. Exactly how did you wrap wax paper on post? I have the exact same issue.

Thanks


----------

